# well Hello



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, not been on here for a while ! I logged on after probably not checking this forum for at least 2 years and was surprised to see some active posts on here !! Very nice surprise indeed, we even have a twitter page https://twitter.com/UK__MMA - Awesome !!

I dont know how much im going to get on here but as one of the owners of the forum i thought id say hi, and sorry for such as long hiatus !

Hope everyone is good


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Marc, still a little quiet over here, a few of us soldier on though!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

O.........M............G! Great to see ya round these parts again Marc  things have been slow but steady here, but this place was dead a fair while.

But we persevere. So how have you been?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

All Good thanks mate, i got out of the MMA side of things a few years ago, business wise im concentrating on sports supplements now, but yeah im keeping pretty busy, hope your well mate


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol its a good thing we stopped getting those one-post wonders asking MMAFactory questions a few months back then ha.

Still a fan at least?


----------

